# Suche Möglichkeit Schriftarten zu verändern



## Bundeskanzler (19. Juli 2005)

Hallo,

 ich hab mein KDE gestern spaßhalber komplett auf ne Runenschrift umgestellt, hab eigentlich keine sonderlichen Probleme damit bis auf die nervige Tatsache dass in dieser Schrift offensichtlich jede Zahl und jedes Sonderzeichen als Schrägstrich dargestellt wird und das ist dann wieder weniger spaßig...

 Deshalb such ich jetzt eine Möglichkeit die Schriftart so zu editieren dass auch Zahlen vorhanden sind. Die Schrift ist übrigens ttf Format denk ich. Wenn möglich irgendein Tool das nichts kostet, vorzugsweise komplett Open Source.

 Dankeschön schonmal im voraus und wenn das das falsche Forum ist, bitte verschieben.

 mfg


----------

